# OPI Collaborations with Katy Perry and Serena Williams



## Daph_ (Oct 8, 2010)

This week I read about OPI's latest collaborations with Katy Perry and Serena Williams.. Katy Perry is releasing a collection that contains a crackle polish and Serena Williams will be releasing a collection that contains at least a bright green.

What are your thoughts? What colors will there be in those collections? These ladies don't wear "boring pinks and reds" so I hope that they will release tons of awesome colors.. Green and crackle polishes are a great way to start!! 


More info (not my blog):
lacquerized. - a blog about nail polish: OPI - Grand Slam Collection by Serena Williams
lacquerized. - a blog about nail polish: Another OPI collaboration: OPI teams up with Katy Perry!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 8, 2010)

So cool!  I am really excited for the black shatter polish that gives a lepoardy feel.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah, that KP polish sounds amazing!  I've always wanted a good crackle polish in my collection..


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, these look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 1, 2010)

I need one of those crackly polishes... And the blue sparkly of Katy Perry's looks promising.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!  I love that Teenage Dream glittery pink color


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm soooooo excited about the Katy Perry collection!!! Squeeeee!!!...I'm a huge dork I know


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm loving Teenage Dream, Not Like The Movies and Black Shatter!


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Shatter, Teenage Dream, and Last Friday Night for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

all the polishes look awesome!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm thinking I may need all of the Katty Perry polishes! Man between makeup and nail polish I need a second job just to keep up with everything!!!


----------



## Chikky (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ Totally agreed.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't wait for Black Shatter, Opi is making so many wonderful colors it is getting hard to keep up


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! I think I want all those colours- Katie and Serena! Plus, of course, I want the Black Shatter.


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 21, 2010)

Purity has swatches of these polishes 

  	http://purity.webblogg.se/2010/december/swatches-opi-katy-perry.html


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 22, 2010)

I only want Not Like The Movies. I want the crackle too, but I'll probably wait for China Glaze's.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 9, 2011)

what is everyone thinking about the katy perry nail polishes? love or hate? i cant wait for them to hit NZ!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been stalking Ulta but they don't have them yet


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought Black Shatter and Teenage Dream - they should arrive in the post tomorrow. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2011)

My Trade Secret will get these on Jan 18. I want the Teenage Dream and the Crackle polish


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 18, 2011)

I got the Serena Williams set and had it on my nails the whole weekend. The Black Shatter stayed on really well and Simply Smashing looks really cool underneath it. Simply Smashing is a yellow-green with shimmer. I also got Not Like The Movies and Teenage Dream. Yesterday i had Teenage Dream on and it is so pretty and girly! It is a light pink with silver shimmer and bigger opalesent glitter. I took it off today, because i wanted to try Not Like The Movies and that one is a really unique grey with a purple and green sheen. I'm in love with all of these! No boring reds or pinks here, just awesome colours!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 18, 2011)

Black Shatter over Teenage Dream! I absolutely love it - looks so so amazing. I might get a backup bottle of Black Shatter because I am truly in love right now.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 18, 2011)

NatalieMT said:


> Black Shatter over Teenage Dream! I absolutely love it - looks so so amazing. I might get a backup bottle of Black Shatter because I am truly in love right now.


	This swatch just made me order these two colours online!! Lol


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the Black Shatter today and I love it. 

  	I put it over OPI Jade is the new black.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! seeing the swatches makes me exctied!  Mom got it for me yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I'm gonna use it tonight!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where do you guy buy it? I cannt find it anywhere( Help!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## dixie (Feb 1, 2011)

So far, all I've purchased is Teenage Dream from the Katy Perry Collection.  I found it in the salon at JC Penneys!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine to come in the mail... hopefully this week!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 1, 2011)

where did u ordered it?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

Urrrgh... just found out I don't have it yet because it's sold out province-wide, and so my order has been on back-order for 2 weeks!! I'm waiting impatiently....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

I ordered mine online from SpaBoutique.ca


----------



## StandingRoom (Feb 1, 2011)

I picked up "Not Like the Movies" & "Black Shatter" at my local Ulta on the 23rd of January (after stalking the Ulta & bothering the poor nail department all month) and I loooove them both. I was so worried that "Shatter" would be difficult to remove, but it really wasn't at all.


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rainbow shatter!


----------



## scribbleface (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the Katy Perry collection! I bought the mini set. I missed out on the shatter polish though as Barry M (UK brand) brought out a very similar polish.Have you heard about the new OPI shatter polishes though?
  	They're releaseing a Pirates of the Caribbean collection with a Silver shatter and a new Serena Williams duo with a white shatter. The silver looks amazing, but I don't think the white will sell very well, as China Glaze just brought out a whole range of different coloured shatters, including black and white.
  	I have some pictures of the two new OPI collections on my blog http://allpolishednails.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lambie_mac (Feb 17, 2011)

NeonMakeup2 said:


> Rainbow shatter!



 	Loooove these nails! Could you tell me the names of all the beautiful bright colors you are wearing hun?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ Looks to me like the China Glaze Poolside Collection! 

  	I got my Teenage Dreams, which looks gorgeous, but the Black Shatter is still on backorder - apparently OPI didn't predict it's success, and they've have to start manufacturing again JUST to meet the demand of the product already sold! Sort of the like the UD Naked Palette. Thankfully, I've been told that I will get mine the second it ships in. Here's hoping!!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 18, 2011)

So happy that Teenage Dream layers well on it's own! Unfortunately, Last Friday Night does need to be layered over a blue to make it pop properly still <3 though!
  	Black shatter is of course amazing. JennsJewlz, hope you don't have to wait to long to get your black shatter!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 20, 2011)

got my polishes today! i got every one apart from the red one, black shatter is awesome! will have to have a play around with it tho. i love all the polishes i got, so cool. great little collection!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay, I finally got a chance to play with mine! Here's Teenage Dream with the Black Shatter:


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe this was a better post for here.

 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *WhatWouldJoanDo* 



			 				very fun!  I saw they are sold out in the Katy Perry/OPI version around here.  Just for your amusement: my mother-in-law saw them and commented on how the crackle furniture finish use to be all the rage and how it works by having different dry times. lol. re-purposing old technologies - ingenious!


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

i love the polishes!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

ive bn wanting teenage dream bt its sold out everywhere.. i do hope they will make more of it.. i want to try it with black shatter after seeing all of your wonderful posts/images!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 26, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> ive bn wanting teenage dream bt its sold out everywhere.. i do hope they will make more of it.. i want to try it with black shatter after seeing all of your wonderful posts/images!



 	Awww that sucks!! They still have them on a few sites over here, including Amazon. I just haven't decided whether to bite or not yet.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam France Set 1 Review; Set 2 Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

Allura Beauty said:


> OPI Glam Slam France Set 1 Review; Set 2 Review
> 
> Fashion Flower Giveaway
> Flighty Giveaway
> ...



 	i wait to get mine i order it from ebay and cant wait to come


----------



## sunsational (May 27, 2011)

what B&M stores are selling the shatters? i heard there's a navy.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

Dillard’s, JCPenney, Pure Beauty, Regis, Trade Secret, and ULTA


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam England full swatches


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 20, 2011)

OPI Glam Slam U.S. full swatches


----------



## iva01 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, i'm looking for opi muppets rainbow connection but the problem is I'm from Croatia so i looking for some store online where i can get it... i tried hq but it's sold out..so if anyone has some suggestions pleaseeeeeeee tell me


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 24, 2011)

iva01 said:


> Hi, i'm looking for opi muppets rainbow connection but the problem is I'm from Croatia so i looking for some store online where i can get it... i tried hq but it's sold out..so if anyone has some suggestions pleaseeeeeeee tell me



 	beauty4nails-body.co.uk cheaper than hq and stuff doesn't sell out as fast I order once from them and got my stuff in a week i think.


----------

